# Boy dog names



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I may name my new little boy chihuahua puppy Shiloh, but there's a couple others I like too. I'd like to see which ones you all like.

1. Shiloh
2. Niko
3. Dano


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I voted Niko. To me Shiloh sounds rather like a girl name. I really like Niko though, such a cute name.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I like Shiloh and Niko but have you ever seen the movie Shiloh? I think it's a kids movie because I watched it when I was young... Such sad parts! I cried! So that's all I think of when I hear the name Shiloh! Haha  I didn't know you were getting a new baby!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I like Niko out of the ones listed.... my next Chi will be named Peso


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I was torn between Diego and Diesel for my new little one...Diesel won out!

I like Shiloh best of your choices!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I like Niko.

Jan, PESO is so cute and clever!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry i'm no help I love both names maybe a pic could help us pick?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I voted for Niko.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I like all 3 of your choices but Shiloh and nico are a tad common. Love, love, love Dano and it goes so well with Caleiegh. PLese keep us posted. I am so thrilled for your up and coming joy saturday. Can you stand the anticipacion?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Did you pick a name yet, Shelly? i cant wait to see pics of the 2 new puppies with Calleigh 

oh, and out of those choices, i voted DanO. they are all cute though. Dano is just different so i like it best


----------

